

Nodestream: Templating for Realtime Apps in Node.js - rafaelc
http://thechangelog.com/post/1194098336/nodestream-realtime-apps-made-easy-with-templating

======
smoody
Applause to the LearnBoost team for making a great number of node.js open
source contributions.

------
buddydvd
This reminds me of Quora.

